# any trout or steelie rivers near Flint?



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I live in Davison, and went down to the Clinton, in search of chrome. I told a guy where I was from , and he asked " aren't there any trout rivers by you?" I really don't know,,,, any?


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Martian said:


> I live in Davison, and went down to the Clinton, in search of chrome. I told a guy where I was from , and he asked " aren't there any trout rivers by you?" I really don't know,,,, any?


Sorry but the only other option other then the Clinton, is to head north. I also live in Davsion. I constantly find myself driving down to the Clinton ( at least once a week). Its a little bit of a drive but it can be well worth it if you hit it on the right day. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Krag (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not sure, but I think there could be a few rivers in the thumb that might hold some fish, I have been wanting to check that out myself.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

jacks300ultra said:


> Sorry but the only other option other then the Clinton, is to head north. I also live in Davsion. I constantly find myself driving down to the Clinton ( at least once a week). Its a little bit of a drive but it can be well worth it if you hit it on the right day.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


yep, following this thread, I noticed you were from Davison also. My wife said, " I want you to get into steelhead fishing ( weird), but I play music and told her I do not want another hobby that involves a 3 hr. drive thanks


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Martian said:


> yep, following this thread, I noticed you were from Davison also. My wife said, " I want you to get into steelhead fishing ( weird), but I play music and told her I do not want another hobby that involves a 3 hr. drive thanks


You have to come up to the UP for steelhead. By the way it is about a 5 hour drive.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Why go all the way to the U.P. there are some phenomenal rivers 1.5 hrs. North on the east side of the state and then there is the clinton in Rochester which can be amazing if you hit it on the right day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

jacks300ultra said:


> Why go all the way to the U.P. there are some phenomenal rivers 1.5 hrs. North on the east side of the state and then there is the clinton in Rochester which can be amazing if you hit it on the right day.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ask the smelt dippers who drive a motorhome 300 miles at 10 mpg and burn 60 gallons of gas just to catch a smelt dinner. They will spend about $400 to get something that they can get in a restaurant for $7.95.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

If I was in Davison, I would go north... the Ausable is only 2 hrs. From you...I fish the clinton because it is 5 min from home. It is usually very hit or miss

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I did hear of a steelie caught a couple years ago on the Flint river though...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Every once in a while someone will get a steelie or a king in the flint but it doesnt happen very often at all. Usually I do go north like on the weekends, but during the week its much easier to make the hour drive to the clinton after class rather then the two hour drive. And I have done rather well down there this year. Actually its been one of my better years down there as far as seeing fish and the amount of hookups ive had.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

you know, as it works out, my mom wants me to go to her house ( Mancelona), from april 22- 27th. perhaps I'll get some maps out , and see what my options are, for the way up, or back straight up 75, any suggestions?


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I caught my first brown trout in Davison, in 1984. Though the no trespassing signs, and all the new houses and what not were not there then.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I got spot not too far off shoot me a pm ! I live up by the grab bag . Trout are cool but smallies rule !!! And there's tons of those in the flint


----------



## fishagain (Jan 2, 2014)

Go north. Au Sable or Rifle.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

that's what it is looking like^^^^


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Martian said:


> yep, following this thread, I noticed you were from Davison also. My wife said, " I want you to get into steelhead fishing ( weird), but I play music and told her I do not want another hobby that involves a 3 hr. drive thanks


Off track, but what do you play?


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jack's tried to PM you you're inbox is full

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

SteelEFever04 said:


> Jack's tried to PM you you're inbox is full
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 not for long , taking care of it right now!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Off track, but what do you play?


I play 5 string banjo in a bluegrass band , a little weird for a northern boy! I also play guitar, and a very small amount of bass


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Martian said:


> I play 5 string banjo in a bluegrass band , a little weird for a northern boy! I also play guitar, and a very small amount of bass


Ahh, I'm still in highschool, so I play tuba for our bands. But I actually got a banjo to learn on last summer. I haven't gotten around to much more than a few different finger rolls yet though


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Ahh, I'm still in highschool, so I play tuba for our bands. But I actually got a banjo to learn on last summer. I haven't gotten around to much more than a few different finger rolls yet though


 Tuba? that is great, the biggest thing about music , bluegrass or otherwise it timing, and I bet you got it! Earl Scruggs book is a good place to start, and there is also a site called banjo hangout. and youtube. I have been picking the 5 string for about 30 years, and have been teaching for a couple, wished we lived closer, good luck


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Martian said:


> Tuba? that is great, the biggest thing about music , bluegrass or otherwise it timing, and I bet you got it! Earl Scruggs book is a good place to start, and there is also a site called banjo hangout. and youtube. I have been picking the 5 string for about 30 years, and have been teaching for a couple, wished we lived closer, good luck


Sweet! Thank you


----------



## fishingsuperintendent1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kearsley creek south if davison has alot of browns in it but you will prob have to knock on a few doors to get permission to get on somewhere

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

fishingsuperintendent1 said:


> Kearsley creek south if davison has alot of browns in it but you will prob have to knock on a few doors to get permission to get on somewhere
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




This is a non mentionable according to MS rules. PMs only on those.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Ain't no fish in ortenville &#128520;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishingsuperintendent1 (Dec 1, 2012)

twohats said:


> This is a non mentionable according to MS rules. PMs only on those.


Well im sorry i dont trout fish or know the trout forum rules was just stating a fact and like i said before its almost all private access anyway

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Some guys jus like to be the forum police lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishingsuperintendent1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Man i guess the trout crowd is a lot tougher than my usual sag bay guys i was just trying to help a fellow sportsman thats what this site is for isnt it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Yea there's usually always someone dropping the hammer round here lol . I got my balls busted last year for talking about that creek ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

FishmastaZERO said:


> Some guys jus like to be the forum police lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire




This is an informative site, just sharing information. I did PM the original poster with some helpful information.


No feelings hurt here.


----------



## fishingsuperintendent1 (Dec 1, 2012)

twohats said:


> This is an informative site, just sharing information. I did PM the original poster with some helpful information.
> 
> 
> No feelings hurt here.


But if its informative why are you bustin my balls for being informative. Must be your honey hole

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

If you're in Davison you could go east and find steel around imlay city in the mill creek and belle river. Fished a creek out that way late last spring and did real well. There is WAY less fishing pressure too and might actually be a shorter drive for you.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

The creek that enters the Big Lake in Port Austin get's some chrome, as does the river at Caseville. But still a farther drive than the Clinton but not the crowds.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks folks , and fishin super. you did not go overboard, by telling me a body of water, they do suggest, mot giving up holes or specific places, you did not. you did good!


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Check the DNR stocking database for our area. I'm also in Davison. You can get to Lexington in just over an hour and Port Huron in under an hour depending how you drive. There are several small creeks in the thumb that have chrome, just not in the numbers as the Clinton or west side rivers. But there is almost no other people fishing for them at most. Someone had mentioned Mill in Imlay but I'm pretty sure that's almost completely on private land if it's the one I'm thinking of. Used to be full of fish in the 80's and early 90's.


----------

